
Covid-19 vs. the Economy - lettergram
https://austingwalters.com/covid-19-vs-the-economy/
======
sharemywin
Couple things 3M is 1 out of 100. Also, if we do nothing were talking and
surge past hospital capacity we're probably looking at 1 out 10 or
15(reference the numbers referenced at the top of the article).

~~~
lettergram
Appreciate it, and fixed. 1/10 to 1/15 is fair, I'm assuming a 20%-30%
infection rate. Reducing those numbers to somewhere around 1/100\. 1% of total
US dying, essentially.

